# Sleeping Beauty



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Turn off that light!!! I could just hear her. Great photo,
Shane


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. As I type, KayCee is sprawled out across the bed and just a little while ago was passing some horrible smelling gas. Hope she doesn't do that once I get in bed!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> That is great. As I type, KayCee is sprawled out across the bed and just a little while ago was passing some horrible smelling gas. Hope she doesn't do that once I get in bed!


Oh man.....talk about bad gas....Samson is nasty, but that's usually how I know he's ready to go outside...

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee "tooted" all night, at least as long as I was alwake and I worked corssword puzzles for over an hour after going to bed. Her's actually smelled like a skunk. First time I smelled it, I thought there was a skunk in the area, then realized it was her. I was tempted to sleep on the sofa or in the other bed room with Buck--3rd bedroom si made up and read for company. Buck snores--all 3 of them do, but he is the worse--so I just ended up staying in here and drifting off to sleep between those horrid aromas.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

awwww... She is looking for those beauty winks..but she doesnt need them for beauty!!

Gassy dogs and gassy cats...Nada was our gassy one last night.. She acutally had the kids covering their noses...and I was laughing so hard.. Nada was looking at them like "what did I do?"


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Sophie is beautiful. I can't get over how much of the bed she takes up. And, it's a king size.


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually it's a Queen...of course my wife says every week, "We need a king size bed with you and your dog!" - LOL!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We have four furkids and sometimes they ALL toot! We have some ozone generators made by Alpine industries and a small one by Natural Air.
These things are the best way to clean the odors from the air.Within a few minutes of a toot,all traces of the toot are gone.
With 4 furkids the house could get pretty gamey after a rain storm,but these ozone generators do a great job.
Here's Amber on our Californa King size waterbed,Lee's side is very firm and my side is almost completely floatation(very soft).Amber likes her body on my side and her head on Lee's side.She also moves around about once an hour.








I hope you like the photo,I had to lighten it up in the photo shop.
Shane


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Here is what the ""Goodtimn Gang"" does when they are hard at work!! 

Big "Jake"-lab, Racerocket "Keli" snoozing on the couch and Master "Kody" snoozing on the floor!!!!! Ohhhhhhh what a hard job!!!!!!


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

This is Harvs asleep, tho not in my bed, he hasn't quite worked out that's what's up those things he can't be bothered to try and climb up


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Girl must have their beauty sleep, hmmmm as racerocket ""Keli"" demonstrates


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

what cute pics of your dogs. They sleep just like Lexie does. 

Lexie loves sleeping in the bed. My husband doesn't appreciate it too much but if i go to bed first she comes in and sleeps on hubbys side. As soon as he opens the door, she jumps down. As soon as he gets up in the morning, she's back on his pillow. Cracks me up!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

GREAT pictures, sweet dogs! Our golden, Josie, sleeps with the lab in the living room on the sofa, I was able to get this picture from our webcam while at work.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

krbshappy71 said:


> GREAT pictures, sweet dogs! Our golden, Josie, sleeps with the lab in the living room on the sofa, I was able to get this picture from our webcam while at work.


Oh that would be fun......to watch from work... I never even thought of that.

Rick


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute story. We have a queen size sleigh bed...I could only imagine Lol.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Why do goldens like to lay on their backs like that ?? mine little one sleeps upside down all the time...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Like that? LOL!!!
She is cute but there is no way she is ever geting in my bed!! My daughter on the other hand find it funny to visit Amber in her crate!


----------

